
Learn CSS Grid through interactive screencasts - judofyr
https://scrimba.com/g/gR8PTE
======
sreyaNotfilc
Here's a nice overview (no login required) of CSS Grid. Never heard of it
today, but I will try it out.

[https://css-tricks.com/snippets/css/complete-guide-grid/](https://css-
tricks.com/snippets/css/complete-guide-grid/)

~~~
Klathmon
And here is their similar guide for Flexbox which I actually have bookmarked
and attached to a keybinding in my editor since it's so goddamn useful!

[https://css-tricks.com/snippets/css/a-guide-to-flexbox/](https://css-
tricks.com/snippets/css/a-guide-to-flexbox/)

~~~
ryannevius
Recently saw this one on HN as well: [https://darekkay.com/dev/flexbox-
cheatsheet.html](https://darekkay.com/dev/flexbox-cheatsheet.html)

------
marknadal
This is literally one of the coolest systems I've seen on hackernews over the
last decade. This is going to change how people learn to code, and definitely
going to change how it is taught! Great work, scrimba team!

------
rrmoelker
Great tool and great tutorial! I have a sense that I have a good grasp of CSS
grids now.

In my Firefox I did have an issue with the sound cutting out after a while.
Chrome worked great.

And I think your voice sounded a bit robotic at times. I'm guessing the
threshold on your mic is a bit to high.

Or from some segments I gathered that small sound fragments were being played
in quick succession. If that is the case, I think fade in-out with some
overlap would give a more natural sound. Though, do note that I almost never
work with audio, so I may be far off here :).

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I saw the same audio cut-out bug in Firefox 58.0b12 on Mac OS X, about 1
minute 10 into the very first episode and like you found using Chrome was a
workaround.

------
fjanon
Excellent screencast! Good pace, good explanations. Goodbye Bootstrap at last!

------
sus_007
Which is worth learning in the long run, CSS Grid or Flexbox ? I'm confused
over selecting one of them. :(

~~~
sgdesign
If you can only pick one CSS Grid seems more powerful. But they do mostly
different things (with some overlap) so you really want to learn both if you
can.

------
webwanderings
This scrimba looks like a pretty good technology for learning, but some of the
highlighted videos are not up to par.

Have you guys recently started? Why not highlight quality videos at the top,
to showcase this learning platform?

~~~
jansho
What technology is it exactly? I’ve never heard of interactive screencasts
until now .. really cool!

------
superquest
Funny. I was just throwing together a little website and was trying to decide
whether I should include Bootstrap for the sole purpose of laying out a grid.
This looks like a better option.

~~~
ne01
Take a look at [https://mincss.com/](https://mincss.com/) if you are looking
for a css framework that is really really small!

~~~
JohnTHaller
Min looks pretty cool, it's a shame it's no longer maintained.

~~~
figgis
I've been using spectre just out of happenstance, if anyone knows anything
comparable I'd like to look around a bit.

[https://picturepan2.github.io/spectre/](https://picturepan2.github.io/spectre/)

------
uses
Just when I was getting a really firm grip on Flexbox... now Grid is becoming
usable everywhere.

I shouldn't be complaining, this fast pace of adopting useful tools is a
paradise compared to the stagnation we had 5-15 years ago.

~~~
fny
Don't fret: they're actually very complementary. I often use flexbox for
arranging content within Grid cells.

~~~
oddlyaromatic
This is a big thing people don't always get at first with Grid. It only
replaces Flexbox where Flexbox was being used in a convoluted way to imitate
what Grid does. It doesn't replace the more "natural" use of Flexbox to
control the direction, spacing, and sizing of what for want of a better term
I'll call "things in lines that may wrap".

------
pmarreck
I keep seeing CSS Grid mentioned, now I have something to get up to speed on
it, thanks!

I'm not really a fan of frontend but I did always like CSS (probably due to
its declarative nature) more than JS.

------
madeel
great concept, definitely one of the best product to come out of StartupLab.no

------
luso_brazilian
It is unfortunate that the course can't be taken anonymously and requires
either a github login or an email and password. I understand the general
motivation for that (a quid pro quo, an exchange of a bit of information for a
valuable resource) but even then it is a disappointing trend to require
personal identification for such type of valuable resources.

~~~
mrborgen
We've spent over a year building this product and about a month creating the
content. Now we're giving it all away for free. I think it's fair that we ask
people to authenticate.

But of course, feel free to disagree.

~~~
jastanton
One nit: I like listening to tutorials at more than 1x playback speed, and I
was overjoyed that you added the feature but it’s not persisted between videos
which is a bit annoying. But other than that This product is amazing!

~~~
somebee
Thanks for the feedback. I've filed an issue here:
[https://github.com/scrimba/community/issues/188](https://github.com/scrimba/community/issues/188).
Will try to implement next week!

